# Saint Eulalia of Merida. Patron saint of Snows.



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Other than 1" on the last day of October , which was a month before my snow blower arrived I have been 100% snowless. 

So I have been asking the intersession of *Saint Eulalia of Merida. Patron Saint of Snows.*

from http://saints.sqpn.com/saint-eulalia-of-merida/
-------------
Memorial: 10th December. 

Profile: A consecrated virgin who, from her early youth, wanted to be a martyr. During the Diocletian persecutions, when she was around 12 to 14 years old (sources vary), she went to the tribunal, and confessed her faith on her own initiative. Tortured and martyred with Saint Julia of Merida. Legend says that when she was thrown naked into the street, snow fell to cover her; later when her ashes were dumped in a field, snow fell on them to create a burial pall. Often confused with Saint Eulalia of Barcelona. 

Born: c.290 in Spain

Died: tortured and burned alive c.304 Merida, Spain

-----------

I'll predict snow on December 10th, right now it is 7:42 pm EST and 57F.

For the benefit of those who did not purchase a new snow blower St. Eulalia and I shall try not to over do it. 

Da fix is "in".


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

We've had measurable twice here tihs year. Neither time amounted to anything of consequence, it wasn't enough to even get a blower out of the shed. I think it's Mother Natures revenge for being prepared this year.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

We had 4 inches about a week ago that stayed around long enough to require removal. Mostly I just plowed it to the edges with the tractor than tossed it out into the yard and across the street with the Ariens. Wasn’t much work for either machine but it does count for the first time out. 

While all of last weeks snow did melt already we are getting more tonight. Supposed to get 1 inch tonight with 37 degrees and sunny tomorrow. Probably not going to be worth the effort to remove it.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Weather radar now shows snow from Ft Wayne to Detroit just to my west, but it may slide to the north of me. At age 58 I have lived through how many 50 year events? So all I want for Christmas is a few 50 year snow events, back to back, or stacked one on top of each other as the case may be.

We have had other mild Decembers, then near record snowy Jan-April. It could happen again. Lawd willin'.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just watched the weather forecast here in SE lower Michigan......they said 1-2 inches by tomorrow morning. I just looked out the door and we got about an inch on the grass and the car. Driveway snow already melted........Grrrrrr ......


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to give heathens equal time; I remember the movie "World's Fastest Indian"where in the one scene he had a shelf full of failed pistons with the sign underneath "OFFERINGS TO THE GOD OF SPEED". 

All things being equal I'll trust Saint Eulalia before I make pagan sacrifices to the god of snow but I just might stick a pin or two in to a rag doll if I thought it might help. 

After all I'm open minded and ecumenical.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*go Saint Eulalia of Merida*

less than 1" of slush is expected, so far nothing sticking on pavement.


----------



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

*Let it snow? No no no!!!!!*

I have two Craftsmen track-drive, 5hp and 8hp, A wheeled 9hp MTD, A Craftsman single-stage, A Case 220 with a plow and two Case 222s with 4ft. snow casters. Also, a Case 444 and 646, neither one running @ present. The tractors all have chains and wheel weights or weight boxes. All tuned-up and waiting to go. Nobody can say that I'm not prepared. Still, I would rather sit and read about other peoples snowfalls than have to deal with mine. I'm 68 and have seen my share of big snow. Back in 1947 we had a huge snowfall, I believe in the 20-plus inch range, that shut-down the City of Milwaukee for three days! I remember being able to walk up the drifts to my dads garage roof! Snow looks great but St Eulalia can wait! Best regards; Jack


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Jack,

You may consider me at the same level of maturity as an 8 year old, until I get a good snow. As a matter of fact any number of my friends, lovers and professors have independently commented that I have: "complete command of the male pre-adolescent mind. " (its wimmin I can't fathom)

Once I get a few snows and it becomes a PITA to clean up I'll be just like you. But for now I got this brandy new expensive snow blower and for now, I'm dying to use it. 

Ever get that Red Rider Double Action Deluxe Edition BB gun for Christmas back when you were a kid? You know the feeling?

Blessings on Blessings,

Timothy


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford......I am surprised you did not make a trip over to your closest ice arena and get a few garbage cans full of snow that the Zamboni put outside. You could bring them home with ya all so you can get your virgin Ariens snow blower some practice


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Wish I had thought of that, thanks,

Tim


----------

